# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  máy tự tắt nguồn

## longtuankiet

Máy mình gần đây bị tình trạng như này:
- Khi bật ncstudio lên chạy máy cnc được khoảng 30 giây (có khi mới có 10 giây) là máy tính tự động shutdown
- Làm chuyện khác thì không sao, chỉ khi chạy máy cnc thì bị như vậy
- Mình rút bàn phím ra thì chạy cnc bình thường, máy không shutdown nữa
Anh em biết cách khắc phục giúp mình với

----------


## ktshung

kẹt phím bác

----------

